# Woodcraft the best Customer Service and support for Wood River Planes



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I have had excellent service from my local Woodcraft Store. I have had very few complaints but every time I have, they have taken care of me.

Domer


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a similar experience with Woodcraft, who after many weeks trying to charge my (mexican) bank account for the full amount with no success, sent me my woodriver no.4 by express mail at less than half the asking price 

What part of Guatemala are you in?? I am right on the border here in Tapachula…


----------



## Rick1911 (May 1, 2012)

I've got to chime in here. I ordered two quarts of different General Finishes stains from Woodcraft via Amazon.com (they are a partner store with Amazon). The total order, with shipping, was close to $50 - so, not an insignificant amount. They arrived very quickly via Fedex - and the packaging was wonderful - however, upon opening the box, the cans were dented badly. Neither was leaking, but it was obvious that the cans had been dented BEFORE they were shipped - as there was no damage to the box they came in. I emailed Woodcraft, telling them I would not have bought cans that looked like that in a store, and I didn't expect them to arrive that way buying online. 
I received immediate email from Woodcraft, apologizing, and they told me to just keep the cans of stain and use them and I would receive replacement cans at no charge. The original cans were delivered on a Tuesday, and I had the replacement cans on Thursday. I couldn't ask for anything better than that. So, I'd definitely order from them again.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I've bought a crap load of stuff from Woodcraft and haven't had to use customer support.

It is nice to hear from fellow LJ's when they recieve good service. Companies that provide good service should recieve cudos now and then.


----------



## bloqbeta (Jun 19, 2012)

Next day, after the plane incident I was having a really crappy day, thinking of what arguments and discussions i would have with the seller. Must stores now will find a way to take away any responsibility after a profit has been made. Yes, this post is for giving cudos, they deserve it.

Jeth, I'm in Guatemala city, just a couple of hours away from Tapachula, I am actually from El Salvador and are really blessed by living in this part of the world, even with all the conflicts going on. You have Peten real close which is a real treasure for the best tropical wood in the region. It is a shame that most of it is exported.

I am getting the best contacts with rainforest alliance with the best producers on certified forests for mahogany (caoba), cedro, Rosul or cocobolo, or tzalam for getting my hands on some of the best boards for export.

Is it easy to find good boards in tapachula?


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Another thumbs up for Woodcraft's customer support. I have a mortiser that came with some defective chisels (one snapped auger bit and one out-of-square chisel) and they were extremely prompt in sending replacements.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

wow…I may have to revisit my sparsely equipped Woodcraft store when I buy tools. I do know the Wood River granite plate I bought, price was right, and they gave me the military discount. Turned out to be cheaper than amazon. Sharpening tools took on a whole new dimension for me. Razor sharp instead of just sharp.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought a Rikon 10-325 bandsaw from woodcraft. It had an awful vibration. It was quite puzzling. Those guys let me switch out all kinds of parts from their floor model trying to isolate the problem. One guy offered to drive to my house to help and I live 45 miles away.

In the end, I took the bandsaw back and they gave me a new one which worked flawlessly. The hole thing was a big pain in the arse but woodcraft customer service was superb.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing but praise for the good people at my local WoodCraft store !! : )


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

+2 thumbs up for WoodCraft customer service from me. 
Only problem I ever had with them was one new WoodRiver chisel in a set of six that had pits in the back.
Showed the manager and she handed me a brand new set, no questions asked.

I wish they had more American made products, but thats not all their fault, and their American made service is top notch.


----------



## bloqbeta (Jun 19, 2012)

With the replacement plane shipping confirmation, the customer service lady sent me a note that said, amongst other thing:

_hank you for all your kind words, however Woodcrafts owner has always said…. "treat your customers as you would want to be treated".

The very nice thing about it all is the company lets me handle issues and problems without restraint …. "I really get to treat the customer how I would want to be treated"_


----------



## Willardz (Jan 28, 2012)

Woodcraft is great. I buy a ton of stuff there also. Have not had any problems with their stuff yet.


----------

